# Quotes of successful guitarists...



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

and a few non-guitarists:

Quotes of Successful Guitarists « Roots Guitar Tips

Some decent entertainment!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many Thanks !...read them all...it was totally worth it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great stuff! Thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one is frigging classic



> During a recent Willie Nelson interview the interviewer asked Willie if he
> had given any thought to retiring. Willie responded, as only Willie can, “All
> I do is play guitar and golf. Which one should I give up?”


and this one too


> “I don’t know shit from shinola. Maybe that’s why I’m so original.”- Ace Frehley


Funny stuff man



> When asked by an interviewer, if he thought Ringo Starr was the best drummer in the world.
> Paul McCartney replied, “He’s not even the best drummer in the Beatles….”


And this one is very true



> ” A good player can make any guitar sound good” Michael Bloomfield"


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Love this one 

From Chet:

“It took me 20 years to learn I couldn’t tune too well. And by that time I was too rich to care.”

and 

Paul Simon’s Grammy Award acceptance: “I’d like to thank Stevie Wonder for not making an album this year”


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the quotes, I got to the bottom of the article and it reminded me to revisit Link Wray.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

These are great, reminds me a lot of the videos on youtube where fans asked Keith Richards questions and they gave short clips of his responses. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I miss when Guitar Player used to have italicized quotes from old article running around the edge of the pages.

One of my favourite guitar-related quotes came from a Brad Paisley interview about 2 years ago where he mused that sometimes he thought country music was just "jazz on the rear pickup".


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You have to love Willie, great guy!
Some of the other quotes were great!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I liked these ones-


> “We didn’t have any instruments, so I had to use my guitar.” – Mother Maybelle Carter


That could depend on context, but I like it.


> “If you make the same mistake 3 times, that becomes ‘your arrangement’ “- Jorma K


Yeah, I've been there.

And then this one-


> “I’d think learning to play the guitar would be very confusing for sighted people.”
> — Doc Watson


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

“Money don’t rule me, record companies don’t rule me.” – Link Wray

Plenty of awesome quotes! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, it is amazing how much time one can 'burn up' reading the quotes. I think it is because there is a lot of common thinking that runs through the heads of many guitar players/enthusiasts. There were a few that had me laughing out loud...one that got me early on was :
*
“Every once in awhile I’ll call up Eddie (Van Halen) and ask, “Found that fourth chord yet”?- BIlly Gibbons *


----------

